# AMDX2 overclocking and feedback thread



## Hayder_Master (Feb 10, 2009)

This thread is for the discussion of overclocking AMD X2 chips. Please post your max stable CPU speeds. Include a CPU-Z screenshot and your Voltage settings.


also i will make a ranks field later (countdown clock speed).


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2009)

you really made all these threads, i started to think you were a bot.. :|


----------



## crtecha (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2009)

here is mine NOT my highest stable overclock but my 24/7 settings. The chip is X2 4850e(basically the best of the x2 4800s)


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

crtecha said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090119/screenie.jpg



so you go over 3.2 with 4600 nice overclocking



p_o_s_pc said:


> here is mine NOT my highest stable overclock but my 24/7 settings. The chip is X2 4850e(basically the best of the x2 4800s)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/9hr30min.jpg



24/7 wiht this voltage is cool and you rise up FSB well


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 31, 2009)

i was running 10x300 to get 3ghz with a higher ram divider so i would still be getting 3ghz and 1000mhz on ram. but it didn't give me a noticeably difference just raised my temps so lowered it back down to 250 and i find that a nice mix of performance and temps.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i was running 10x300 to get 3ghz with a higher ram divider so i would still be getting 3ghz and 1000mhz on ram. but it didn't give me a noticeably difference just raised my temps so lowered it back down to 250 and i find that a nice mix of performance and temps.



so everything is cool when temp is cool , and you mix of performance and temps it is pretty cool


----------



## Rasmus66 (Mar 31, 2009)

My old Ahtlon X2 4800+ running 3 ghz on air






http://www.hwbot.org/compare.do?resultId=794346

I got it to run 3,6 on watercooling but i dont have any screenshots of that anymore


----------



## crtecha (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a bunch of screenies I'll post later.  I think I documented the performance increases.  Ill have to look when I get home.


----------



## Fatal (Mar 31, 2009)

AMD X2 6400+ BE @1.47v


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2009)

Fatal said:


> AMD X2 6400+ BE @1.47v
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090331/DFIDARKCPUZGPUZ.jpg



nice you got good advantage from this overclock , that's useful overclock cuz with 6400 you maybe a bit more than 3.5GHz but with risky voltage mean over 1.6v but this is not a good idea i was have amd 6000 and i know you do coll overclock , im try go over 1.6 but oa air but my temp go over 90c and was with a bit more go kill my cpu


----------



## Fatal (Apr 1, 2009)

I still have my 6400+ BE I lapped it too so temps were great. I should pop it back in and see what it will do now. I have faster memory and a better CPU cooler. It ran smooth I really have no bad things to say about the chip. I never clocked it to 3.6 but hey maybe with my new stuff it could be a possibility.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 1, 2009)

3.6 hard to reach it my friend but not impossible , the problem is you need go with high voltage, ok so try increase voltage bit by bit , make 1.55 is you last try you can go more to 1.6 but like i say before it is too risky


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to take it a bit further, I think I'm going to drop the FSB and try for 3.45 (230x15) next


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

Wish I could get this past 3Ghz ...

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6362/413200915653am.png

EDIT: Can someone tell me how you add the pic to the message? without the link


----------



## z1tu (Apr 13, 2009)

Stock air cooling, same problem as Morrison5891, can't get it past 3 gigs, i get restarts and/or crashes.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 13, 2009)

yea, anything past 3ghz makes my system unstable... i've seen these chips OCed to 3.5ghz


----------



## z1tu (Apr 13, 2009)

nice volts btw Morrison


----------



## HolyCow02 (Apr 13, 2009)

my AM2 Opty 1212. Highest stable for now... I could go higher but my cooler sucks.


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 13, 2009)

looks like 3.33 is my limit as another voltage bump isn't letting me get any higher and my temps are starting to get uncomfortable.


----------



## 7mm (Apr 21, 2009)

*Hi there, I'm not a hardcore OC'r & done some OC through BIOS only. I did managed to push AMD Sempron 2500+ on ASRock with nVIDIA 6100, from 1.4GHz to 2.2GHz (stable). But now I'm using AMD Athlon X2 3600+ with Asus M2NPV-MX with nVIDIA 6150. With this setup, I'm just unable to go through 200MHz jump. Original speedis 2.0GHz & It can go up to 2.2GHz only. Can anyone help me go beyond this mark?*


----------



## unibrow1990 (Apr 21, 2009)

Have you tried bumping the voltage at all? Also have you turned off cool n' quiet?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> *Hi there, I'm not a hardcore OC'r & done some OC through BIOS only. I did managed to push AMD Sempron 2500+ on ASRock with nVIDIA 6100, from 1.4GHz to 2.2GHz (stable). But now I'm using AMD Athlon X2 3600+ with Asus M2NPV-MX with nVIDIA 6150. With this setup, I'm just unable to go through 200MHz jump. Original speedis 2.0GHz & It can go up to 2.2GHz only. Can anyone help me go beyond this mark?*



what about voltage still on stock when you overclock


----------



## 7mm (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes I did disabled [Cool N' Quite] function. Though, there's no option for voltage control in the BIOS for CPU, instead, it's RAM voltage settings can be changed with just one option as [1.9v] & [Auto].


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> *Hi there, I'm not a hardcore OC'r & done some OC through BIOS only. I did managed to push AMD Sempron 2500+ on ASRock with nVIDIA 6100, from 1.4GHz to 2.2GHz (stable). But now I'm using AMD Athlon X2 3600+ with Asus M2NPV-MX with nVIDIA 6150. With this setup, I'm just unable to go through 200MHz jump. Original speedis 2.0GHz & It can go up to 2.2GHz only. Can anyone help me go beyond this mark?*



You've got the windsor right ?

some one pushed it to 2.6 on stock volt. :












*PS: THIS IS NOT MY OC...*


----------



## 7mm (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanx for the _Hope_ "iBeer&Knife". I'd like to know which board this guy used here. It must've allowed him to push voltage for the CPU.
I tried to lower the RAM frequency to 667 - 533MHz, also tried to lower the clock multiplier to (x7, x8, x9) settings & then pushed the FSB but to no avail.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> Yes I did disabled [Cool N' Quite] function. Though, there's no option for voltage control in the BIOS for CPU, instead, it's RAM voltage settings can be changed with just one option as [1.9v] & [Auto].



yeh with stock voltage i was also can't go far with my old amd 6000 and nforce 6100 mobo , so i was go for 780G to do this 
you can use something called mod bios can open many overclock options but with no advice for me to use cuz im use one before and im was lost my bios and restore it with very hard way


----------



## 7mm (Apr 22, 2009)

hayder.master said:


> yeh with stock voltage i was also can't go far with my old amd 6000 and nforce 6100 mobo , so i was go for 780G to do this
> you can use something called mod bios can open many overclock options but with no advice for me to use cuz im use one before and im was lost my bios and restore it with very hard way



'Mod BIOS' hunnnhhh....., Never tried that before. Anyway, I try it soon, but for now, can you suggest me which board to buy if given a choice between 760G & 780G. I was searching but found nothing much about 760G, though an interesting thing about 760G is it's southbridge as SB710 compared to 780G's SB700  !


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2009)

This is my Retired X2 5600 OC

http://www.amdgeeks.net/overclock/851

It can go more but didn't want to kill the chip


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> Thanx for the _Hope_ "iBeer&Knife". I'd like to know which *board* this guy used here.



ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe
PowerColor X1900 XTX 512MB
Zalman CNPS9500 AM2
Mushkin XP2-6400PRO, 2 x 1024 MB, DDR2-800, 4-4-4-12-1T
Maxtor MaXLine III 250GB (SATA150)
Microsoft Windows XP SP2 с DirectX 9.0c


----------



## Evo85 (Apr 22, 2009)

Got my 5400 BE to 3.4 stable. 

I dont have all the pics ATM but click my Sig to see my CPU Validation.

Edit: Link to my 3.4 thread. Has a AOD pic in it.    http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89950


----------



## iBeer&Knife (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> 'Mod BIOS' hunnnhhh....., Never tried that before. Anyway, I try it soon, but for now, can you suggest me which board to buy if given a choice between 760G & 780G. I was searching but found nothing much about 760G, though an interesting thing about 760G is it's southbridge as SB710 compared to 780G's SB700  !



u could get the biostar as mine its pretty old but its cheap and it oc's good haven't tried yet but i will soon when i get better PSU or u could go with Gigabyte MA790X-UD4 (AMD790X/SB750) or something greater if uve got the money :]


----------



## suraswami (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> 'Mod BIOS' hunnnhhh....., Never tried that before. Anyway, I try it soon, but for now, can you suggest me which board to buy if given a choice between 760G & 780G. I was searching but found nothing much about 760G, though an interesting thing about 760G is it's southbridge as SB710 compared to 780G's SB700  !



Unless you know what you are doing don't use Modbios.  I used once and killed an ECS board, but ECS replaced the board.  So do it at your own risk and I think it works only with Award bios not AMI.


----------



## department76 (Apr 22, 2009)

24/7 overclock, Cool'n'Quiet enabled.  haven't tried much else since i found this, used to run 3.5ghz with 1.5v but it didn't run prefectly stable and i think 3.4 is plenty good.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Apr 22, 2009)

7mm said:


> 'Mod BIOS' hunnnhhh....., Never tried that before. Anyway, I try it soon, but for now, can you suggest me which board to buy if given a choice between 760G & 780G. I was searching but found nothing much about 760G, though an interesting thing about 760G is it's southbridge as SB710 compared to 780G's SB700  !



i prefer 780G , take a look on gigabyte 780g ds2h it is really nice performance mobo , i see some guy say about 790x it is good mobo too , but 780G have good IGP
there is also cheap 790GX mobo's you can check it in newegg


----------



## 7mm (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanx everyone for the reply. Though, in the end, I've decided to upgrade from this board. One thing I'd like to know here is, nVidia 8100 / 8200 / 8300 OR AMD's 780G to choose for the next upgrade!


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 23, 2009)

ill be back with my screen shot


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 23, 2009)

heres mine


----------

